# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Мобильный зловред блокирует звонки в банк

## Tcinet

Исследователь компании  Symantec Динеш Винкатесан сообщил о новой разновидности вредоносного ПО для мобильных устройств Android.Fakebank.B. Зловред не только похищает данные банковских карт пользователей, но и препятствует совершению звонков в службу поддержки клиентов банка с целью блокировки скомпрометированной карты. Специальный модуль отслеживает и блокирует исходящие вызовы на номера горячих линий нескольких банков. Это дает возможность киберпреступникам выиграть время, опустошая счет жертвы, прежде чем та сумеет сообщить о несанкционированных транзакциях.

К сожалению, в числе номеров, подлежащих блокировке Android.Fakebank.B, есть и номер горячей линии Сбербанка РФ, а потому российским пользователям Android-устройств следует проявить особую осторожность. Пользователям, подвергшимся атаке зловреда, рекомендуется срочно блокировать свои карты не с инфицированного устройства, а воспользовавшись каким-либо другим телефоном.

----------


## Кирилл300

Ты случайно с инопланетянами не контактируешь?

----------


## AlikUsept

Конечно. Всё выше сказанное правда. Можем пообщаться на эту тему. Здесь или в PM.

----------

